# Beleidigungen im Web



## Claudia (22 März 2003)

Sehr geehrter Betreiber dieses Forums!
Da ich weder Angst noch Respeckt vor Ihnen habe, schreibe ich heute nicht als Gast. Ich fordere Sie hiermit ein letztes Mal auf die Beiträge "Gästebucheintrag unter fremden Namen" unverzüglich zu löschen. :evil: Ich möchte Sie auf folgendes hinweißen: In der Anonymität kennen Besucher in Foren und Gästebüchern keine Hemmungen. Versteckt hinter Nicknames, sondern sie Hasstiraden ab; es wird beleidigt und verleumdet. Für den Betreiber eines Forums oder Gästebuchs kann das Folgen haben. Was kann dem Website-Betreiber angelastet werden, wie kann er sich schützen? Die Rechtsprechung geht davon aus, dass sich der Betreiber eines Forums oder Gästebuchs fremde Einträge zu Eigen macht, wenn er sie nicht regelmäßig kontrolliert und gegebenfalls löscht. Eine regelmäßige Kontrolle ist dem Dienstanbieter zuzumuten. Im Fall einer Klage können Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten auf Ihn zu kommen. Er muß mit Abmahnungen rechnen. Schlimmstenfalls muß er Schadensersatz leisten oder Schmerzensgeld zahlen, wenn das allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht verletzt wurde oder auf Geschäftsschädigung geklagt wird. Klagen vermeiden: Wer kontrolliert, haftet nicht: Konkret, was den Zeitraum der Überprüfung angeht, wurde das Landgericht Trier in einem Urteil. In diesem Fall ging es darum, dass in einem Gästebuch anonym Unwahrheiten über den Kläger verbreitet wurden. Das Landgericht verpflichtete den Beglagten dazu, den Eintrag zu löschen und entschied, dass er sein Gästebuch mindestens einmal wöchentlich zu prüfen habe. Härter erwischt hat es einen Schüler, der in seinem Gästebuch Gewaltdrohungen gegen Lehrer ausgesprochen hatte. Er wurde von der Schule verwiesen. usw. ... Ein Dienstanbieter haftet für fremde Inhalte sobald er von diesen Kenntnis hat. ... Kritik ist in öffentlichen Foren erlaubt. Verbreitet jemand Unwahrheiten, besteht unter anderem ein Unterlassungsanspruch gegen den Uhrheber. Da sich der aber oft nicht ermitteln laßt, haftet der Forumsbetreiber - selbst dann wenn er sich durch einen sogenannten Disclaimer von fremden Inhalten auf seiner Seite distanzieren möchte. Betreiber eines Forums dürfen den Inhalt von privaten Diskussionsbeiträgen in Foren nicht veröffentlichen. Die Rechtsprechung geht davon aus, dass sich der Betreiber die gesamten Inhalte seines Forums zu Eigen macht. Gruß Claudia ... 0

-> -> -> http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de -> -> -> :argue:


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2003)

Ich hab kein rechtliches Problem in den von Ihnen angesprochenen Artikeln feststellen können.
Die sind - bis auf das was von Ihnen stammt - völlig neutral und nicht zu beanstanden.
Wenn Ihnen das nicht passt, dann brauchen Sie hier nicht mehr herkommen. Ihren Account habe ich deaktiviert, da Sie hier vermutlich nicht allzu viel Sinnvolles beizutragen haben (wenn ich mir Ihre Artikel so anschaue...).
Ich wünsche Ihnen noch ein schönes Leben - wo immer das sein wird - und möchte Sie bitten, dieses Forum vor weiteren Ergüssen zu bewahren.


----------



## Devilfrank (23 März 2003)

Maschendrahtzaun...fällt mir da spontan ein.
Vielleicht will ja hier noch jemand berühmt werden...
 :roll:


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2003)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal den S. R. fragen, ob er noch ein sinnloses Lied schreiben will.
Vielleicht beteiligt er uns ja an den Tantiemen...


----------



## Baller Otto (24 März 2003)

Claudia schrieb:
			
		

> ...Betreiber eines Forums dürfen den Inhalt von privaten Diskussionsbeiträgen in Foren nicht veröffentlichen...



Du bringst das Dilemma echt auf den Punkt.
Jeder Betreiber eines Forums hat ein Problem!
Lässt er zu das „der Inhalt von privaten Diskussionsbeiträgen in Foren veröffentlicht wird“ begibt er sich direkt ins Gefängnis und zieht keine 5000 Mark ein.
Lässt er nicht zu das andere private Diskussionsbeiträge beisteuern, ist sein Forum in hohen Masse uninteressant, weil er der einzige Poster ist.

Einen schönen dag° noch.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2003)

Ihr habt durchaus interessante Ansichten, wie kurios doch die Welt sein kann. Keine Angst, ich finde bestimmt kein Gefallen an Eurer Art und Weiße. Viel Spaß dann noch, Ihr Lieben.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2003)

Was ist eigentlich hier los? Kann man mitreden?

h**p://www.hobbyzucht.website.ms/guestbook/guestbook.php3?dn_id1=310511.0&sprache=deutsch


----------



## Devilfrank (25 März 2003)

Hmm und meine Oma hat gestern ihr Taschentuch runterfallen lassen.
Interessiert auch jemanden?


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2003)

*Deine Oma ...*

Echt, total interessant.

h**p://imageserver.phelsuma.de/20030325205523_GECKO005.JPG


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2003)

Claudia ... schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, ich finde bestimmt kein Gefallen an Eurer Art und Weiße.


Das einzige Weiße , daß ich kenne ist ´ne Weiße mit Schuß....

Ansonsten :
http://www.attacke.com/html/seite05.html
tf


----------



## Heiko (25 März 2003)

Claudia ... schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt durchaus interessante Ansichten, wie kurios doch die Welt sein kann. Keine Angst, ich finde bestimmt kein Gefallen an Eurer Art und Weiße. Viel Spaß dann noch, Ihr Lieben.


Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Claudia ... schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau die "Weiße" habe ich auch gemeint.
Küsschen Claudia ...


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2003)

Claudia ... schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



daß mit ß ? also ich schreibe es mit ss ..


----------



## AmiRage (25 März 2003)

Claudia ... schrieb:
			
		

> daß mit ß ? also ich schreibe es mit ss ..


Und wo ist jetzt der Bus?


----------



## Baller Otto (25 März 2003)

Claudia ... schrieb:
			
		

> Claudia ... schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hattest du nicht auf Wiedersehen gesagt ?


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Claudia ... schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie was, was meinste denn?


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2003)

Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Claudia ... schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt, kann ich mich nicht daran errinnern ...


----------



## Baller Otto (25 März 2003)

Claudia ... schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, ich finde bestimmt kein Gefallen an Eurer Art und Weiße. Viel Spaß dann noch, Ihr Lieben.



Es klang wie ein Abschied.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2003)

Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Claudia ... schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt, hatte ich das, naja wenns am schönsten wird, dann sollte man eh aufhören. Küsschen


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2003)

Hallo Leute, was ist mit Eurem Forum los? Hat das ne Meise?


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2003)

D.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, was ist mit Eurem Forum los? Hat das ne Meise?


Wieso das Forum? 

tf 
Ach so............


----------



## Baller Otto (26 März 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso das Forum?
> 
> tf
> Ach so............



Wohnort: jenseits des Wahnsinns
Da hast du aber auch nicht immer gewohnt, bist du kürzlich umgezogen ?


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2003)

Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Wohnort: jenseits des Wahnsinns
> Da hast du aber auch nicht immer gewohnt, bist du kürzlich umgezogen ?





			
				Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak, deine innere Ruhe möchte ich haben
> Gruss
> BO





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hier Mod werden will, muß zuerst zehn Jahre in ein Zen-Kloster und nachweisen, dass er unter allen Umständen ruhig bleiben kann.


Jou, eben jenseits des Wahnsinns, anders als transzendental hältst du das eben nicht aus


----------



## Devilfrank (26 März 2003)

Ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh













                                                                                  rühren.


----------



## virenscanner (31 März 2003)

*Schrottpostings*

*[Virenscanner: 2 Artikel eliminiert...]*


----------

